# Guitar Pro 5



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

I go out and get the latest version of Guitar Pro 5 with the RSE engine and can't find any tab that's been done in this format. And most of the tabs i have found are not very accurate. Anyone know of any links? Guitar Pro has some on there site and they are no good either.


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

if you go www.ultimate-guitar.com you can search tabs and then look on the right and it will say guitar pro there are lots of them there


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

here's a thread with some big tab libraries, in case you missed it.

the sound banks work with gp3 and gp4 files, by the way... the lack of accuracy is to be expected, unfortunately the desire to teach people to play guitar doesn't necessarily equal a good ear, lol.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. I'll be giving those links a go.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

There's also a huge archive floating around with something like 5~10,000 gp tabs. Have a look where you normally find torrents...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I am creating lessons on my site whenever I have time, and I usually post the corresponding Guitar Pro 5 file with the lesson.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> There's also a huge archive floating around with something like 5~10,000 gp tabs. Have a look where you normally find torrents...


There's a much bigger one too. The last GP archive I downloaded had 50,000 tabd, but Devnulljp is right, torrents are your friend. Start your search at www.isohunt.com (though that site has been a bit iffy lately)


----------

